# Our DIY Hay Feeder!



## BuddysMom (Jul 19, 2014)

BuddysDad is a bigtime crabber, and as he was getting ready to start building a hay bin/feeder for Buddy, he saw an old (heavily used) crab trap that has long been replaced. It needs to be cleaned up a bit but, it's udderly ( :lol: ) perfect. 

He removed the (3) 9"x4" trap doors, mounted it onto the wall, and that was it. We lift the top of the trap to add some hay (the trap holds 2 full flakes), and Buddy can easily pull the hay out from anywhere. 

The larger, 9x4 holes are beneath the trap, and one on each side. The smaller holes are all 3"x3", and Buddy has no problems pulling the hay through them.

Not bad for an old, $19.95 Wal*Mart crab trap, huh? :shades:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Perfect!!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh, this gives me an idea. Crab traps are on sale for $14.99 at BiMart this week... Thanks!


----------



## BuddysMom (Jul 19, 2014)

Thanks, everyone, and you're very welcome, goathiker! :wave:

It's cheap, easy, and it works!

My hubby said to just make sure that the trap is fastened securely (Buddy's tested it by butting it, lol), and you're good to go.

It's very convenient. If it needs to be moved, you can just unscrew it, and remount it anywhere.

Easy Peasy! 

_Edited to Add:_ I made a mistake (in my original post), when I said that it holds 2 full flakes. It actually will hold between 3 and 4 flakes of hay. BuddysDad has 2 flakes in ours right now.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

What a cool idea! Cheap and easy...sadly my Wal-Mart doesn't sell crab traps, I guess we're too far from the ocean lol.


----------



## kccountryfarm (Apr 2, 2014)

What an excellent idea!!! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## BuddysMom (Jul 19, 2014)

canyontrailgoats said:


> What a cool idea! Cheap and easy...sadly my Wal-Mart doesn't sell crab traps, I guess we're too far from the ocean lol.


Hahaha.. yeah. Being closer to the ocean (or, even a bay) would help you out with those traps, CTG. :lol:


----------



## BuddysMom (Jul 19, 2014)

kccountryfarm said:


> What an excellent idea!!! Thank you for sharing.


You are sooo welcome, kccountryfarm! 

I know an Oregonian can get a hold of some crab traps.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

OP, thanks for posting this. I was just going to buy a new hay feeder but your idea would work much better for my shelters and my budget. 

My local walmart doesn't carry them either but you can go online and order them using store to store delivery for free. Also you can get free shipping on orders over $50. I just ordered 3!

Thanks again OP!


----------



## BuddysMom (Jul 19, 2014)

It's so perfect. We currently have a flake of hay, and a flake of alfalfa in Buddy's trap, and he just loves it. It's super easy. Just lift the top, toss in your hay, and you're all set! 

Buddy'sDad said_ "I've got so much stuff to do around here, that I didn't have the time to make a hay feeder; I saw my old trap in the garbage, looked at it, and said "why not this?"_

So, that's how an old, heavily used crap trap became a brand new hay feeder. :lol:


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

What an idea. Also thanks for the idea of ordering them on line cause I am sure my store don't have them. Have to order me a couple. They sure are cheaper than the feeders.


----------



## BondG23 (Jul 3, 2014)

Cool! I'll have to check those out online.


----------



## Greybird (May 14, 2014)

What a fantastic idea!
I'm within sight of a salt water bay so I think my local WalMart might have them - it's just not a department that I normally visit. *makes a note*


----------



## BuddysMom (Jul 19, 2014)

You're all VERY welcome! We're happy to help, and share! :wave:

And yes, yes! It's easy, and cheap. It's great for those who have a tighter budget to work with.

We priced hay feeders around here, and the cheapest one we found, was $80.00.

You could buy *four* of those traps for $80.00, and they work just as well as a "genuine" hay feeder.

Happy Sunday, everyone! :leap:


----------

